# Just joined today. Hello to everyone



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, my name is Judy & I live about 45 miles from Chicago, IL (USA).

I've officially got 8 cats and am unofficially a guardian to 3 strays who I

feed & provide shelter & water. Just happened to find this site on "Ask

Jeeves.com". I typed in cat forums and bingo, there you were! Looking 

forward to lurking & contributing to this board.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Judy!! with that many cats, you're going to give the Herdmaster some competition!! (spike481) :lol: Welcome!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Judy!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Judy!!!  You will absolutley LOVE it!! I heard about this from askjeeves.com. What a coincedence!!!  :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

& welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Judy


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome Judy!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums  fellow stray caretaker (many of us are here)..so if we count ferals, strays and Porch Pets watch out spike for 2nd and even 3d place :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Judy. 
Looking forward to hearing all about your crew! 
Lots of cat addicts here!


----------

